# Do you remember your first love?



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Yes, in college and she was psycho. Stalking, threatened suicide to make me feel guilty, etc. 

We bonded due to loving to discuss things on the Ne level - she was either an INTP like me, or more likely now that I think about it an INFP. The sex was also great. Ultimately, however, we just weren't compatible and she had some HUGE emotional issues. I wouldn't define this as "love" now as much as I did at the time, but it was certainly an ongoing and exclusive romantic/sexual relationship. 

I don't crave her in the least. I know indirectly through Facebook that she's married with four kids and seems happy. She's tried to friend me (we have mutual friends from college) but I've not accepted it.


----------



## ahmir (Sep 21, 2011)

As what they said first love never dies, we may fall in love several times but the magical feeling our first love brought us would never be replaced. At the age of 15 I met my first love we go to the same school the first time I met her is quite funny me and my friends went to the school's gym to watch a game of girls volley ball as we approach to our seats I got hit by the ball I was so pissed then I heard a sweet voice apologizing when I looked at who is talking it felt like I saw an angel fell from the sky at that moment I became speechless it feels like I was struck by lightning, she just kept on apologizing and I was just like staring at her. From that moment I started to court her after a few months she said yes, our relationship had lasted for about two years we both decided to end the relationship since they are moving to another country.


----------



## Loki Grim (May 8, 2011)

I meat my first and at the moment last love during a 5150 hold also know as a trip to a phyc hospital for 3-14 day's 14 in my case. I got in three days before she did, The staff were without a doubt abusive like a 400 pound man yelling at a 12 year old for ten minuets. But I didn't pay a lot of attention to that kind of stuff I mostly sat in my room playing out of a cross word book that my friend brought in for me. So day six when I meat here I was sitting on my bed trying to be convinced that I was suicidal, For one reason or another they want every one in there to believe that they want to die or to kill others. When me and here first sat down it was in art therapy, She handed me a piece of paper that said ''Do you have a girl friend'' and I wrote back ''No I have a boy friend'' that's when the art therapist grabbed it and threatened to read it out loud to the class, I said go ahead I'm homosexual I thought that was the best response so that the next time I saw here they would not pull us apart. Latter on we were talking in the hall way and she asked if I really were gay, I told her no I'm not I guess sarcasm doesn't work that well on paper. And it just continued with things like that. My first kiss was in what they called there gym we were both sitting together on a bench she told me to lean closer I was oblivious to why she would want me to do that since we were sitting so close to each other that are arms were touching but then she kissed me. This of course was highly unacceptable so we were both taken into two different rooms the first thing I was told is that it's easy to get AID's that way, So for this first girl I loved I just went on the attack my answer was, Did you know that being obese can cause diabetes? You can lose about five years of your life with that, Are you the one that wants to die? And so on until she started crying then they brought in some old woman that just said that I haft to stay in my room for a day. And after that we just stuck together in there, The task at are next class was to go around the room saying what mood we were in, When it got to me she stuck her hands down my pants so I told them that things were feeling pretty up for me. When we were released tho things started to fall apart all of a sudden we were 42.9 miles away from each other, My mom ended up driving me to her area so I could see her but she couldn't handle the long distance and it ended just like that four months after are release date. And no I don't think that I will ever forget her.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

Yeah I do.

What a crazy bitch. Being bi-polar does not help.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

There are some great stories on here, truely.


----------



## PlainJane (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, I was 7 at that time. Met through bible class in church.
The feelings slowly built up from friendship, and I found myself adopting his habits and character traits.
When he wore glasses, I started wearing mine.
He liked mint, and mint is the only candy I ever loved til now.
Could list alot more, but I shan't bore you all.

Went on crazy adventures with him, got punished together.
I remember giving him my watch because he liked it so much.
When he moved away and stopped attending class, god i was so heartbroken...
We lost contact over the years, and I miss him so much.

Both of us weren't in a relationship, as we were so young, but I keep holding on the smallest hope that we will meet again and date.
After he moved away, I went on to have other crushes, but all the guys I liked were so similar to each other.
Then one day it all suddenly clicked in my brain, that all of those guys resembled closely to him.
I didn't actually get over him, but I loved him so much, my heart was unconsciously looking out for him.

I was searching for shadows of him in the guys I met, that's all.
If only there was some closure... knowing that I still have strong feelings for him makes it very hard for me to get into a relationship.
Sometimes I hope that fate would allow us to meet again, to conclude everything.
If there's really no hope of us getting together, I will gracefully close this chapter of my heart.


----------



## kristle (Oct 21, 2010)

I have loved two others much more than my first love. Escaping my first love was the best thing that ever happened to me. I had a really hard time getting over him, but once you go through the process and break those bonds, moving on is a sweet reward. I rarely think of him if ever, and I would never sacrifice a part of myself to hold onto that dead relationship. 

Sometimes I think people hold on to their first loves because they don't want to break the bonds or they wish to keep the flame alive. Small, but alive, just in case. I've struggled with this on my second love, but once I truly let go my love life blossomed. It's such a waste of life to live in limbo like that. Go after it, or get over it. Standing still won't bring you any closer to what you want.


----------



## PurpleProse (Oct 2, 2011)

this is so pathetic but here it goes neway.
picture it, 7th grade, 1996. a shy, awkward chubby girl (me) falls head over heels in love with her best friend. he was biracial with sandy brown hair and bright green eyes. we would talk on the phone for hours everyday and once in a while make prank phone calls. its bc of him that i became an Ace Ventura fan. he walked me thru the whole movie while we watched it on the telephone, but i digress.

neway one day i overheard him talking to another classmate. like your typical bad moment in any ABC after school special, i heard him say the words i had been waiting to hear him say 
"I really like Lanie..." 
me = hallelujah! 
"but she's ugly." 
me= sad LOL

i still have a place in my heart for him.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

MXZCCT said:


> Yeah I do.
> 
> What a crazy bitch. *Being bi-polar does not help.*


Ohhhhhhhhh, now, now. I'm sure it had its moments!


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes, and to be honest, i didn't enjoy my first french kiss. I thought what the hell is this guy doing, as if ;P

Overall it was a great experience. 

" Never regret anything you once did, because at that moment it was exactly what you wanted "

Someone quoted that.


----------



## MXZCCT (May 29, 2011)

redmanINTP said:


> Ohhhhhhhhh, now, now. I'm sure it had its moments!


Yes, your right. But I stand to correct myself, it was longer than _moments_. One who still holdes a grudge to this very day, and one who will never forget the one who broke up with her. Sometimes I feel like Osama Bin Laden.

Like I said, what a crazy bitch.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

I remember him welll. He was fun, driven, and intense, but too unstable and narcissistic/inconsiderate to sustain a long relationship - and I guess we were both young.  We dated on and off for several years and it's been about a year now since we've spoken or seen each other. I've gotten over it and learned from what went on. I care about his well-being, feel fondness towards him, and wish him well. I wouldn't date him again but also wouldn't say no to being friendly one day, although it is doubtful it will happen. I'm happy now and that's what matters :happy:


----------



## SkyDragon88 (Jun 26, 2011)

I suppose I technically have 2 first loves. My "first" love was unrequieted but none the less I loved her for years. She was really smart, pretty and all around great person. BUT she didn't feel the same for me and was hot/cold towards me for years until our friendship officially ended. 

My first mutual love was my ex gf. She was a great girl its just that there were issues that just accumulated and eventually tore up the relationship. She was a great balance for me personality wise and she was very pretty. Great times together too. Went to an anime con together, food, and all of the good couple things. BUT things had to end despite how much I didn't want to do it. Things just weren't going to improve with me babying her all the time. I personally think had the issues not been in the relationship I'd probably still be with her today but it wasn't meant to be.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes. 

And it wasn't love.


----------



## gravitate (Apr 13, 2010)

Never encountered mutual love, but have faced several times of unrequited love. (I loved them.) Do those count?
If yes, I was 15. Although we both suffered, I'm still friends with the first person I've ever loved.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Nope, but I do remember my first relationship partner, for what it is worth.


----------

